

The Happiness Formula: H=S+C+V - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/the-happiness-equation-hscv

======
wlievens
So basically whether you feel good is a function of who you are and what you
do, and we can summarize that in a few meaningless letters? Amazing!

~~~
sthomps
Yeah I think if we look at it from an analytical point of view, it becomes
pretty obvious. I think if we step back and look at it from a psychological
perspective, it becomes a little more interesting. The idea that we are set
within a "happiness range" and then have certain variables that affect that
range is pretty interesting.

Still, thanks for the opinion.

------
regularfry
So what units are these components measured in? How do we know this is
dimensionally consistent?

------
Jacob_W
Nah...I play Protoss :P

~~~
sthomps
haha, that's good.

